# Beginner BLD scrambles



## TheOneOnTheLeft (Mar 27, 2013)

I'm just learning BLD, and I thought it might be helpful for me and other people if there was a collection of scrambles that didn't include cycle breaks, parity, twisted corners or flipped edges. Obviously a method and buffer position would have to be specified, but seeing as I think this is most use for beginners, and most beginners will be using Old Pochmann, or OP/M2, with UR/DF as an edge buffer and UBL as a corner buffer, it should be feasible. 

So if anyone gets a scramble without these more difficult features when solved with OP or OP/M2, it'd be great if you post it here so that people just getting into BLD have a repository of scrambles to start with - just specify which edge method it's for. There's a few scrambles like this scattered around but nowhere that I could find that had a collection of them (if there is a collection somewhere, I'd appreciate being pointed in the right direction). I realise it might be hard to get sufficient support for this to work but if it does then I think it'll be a really good resource.


----------



## Username (Mar 27, 2013)

The M2 buffer will most probably not be UR, my opinion is that you could get scrambles without twisted corners or flipped edges, as they're really annoying for beginners (was for me atleast) If you practice without cycle breaks or parity, it will be harder to get used to it later.


----------



## Ollie (Mar 27, 2013)

You could search for some of the faster videos on YouTube and look at the scrambles in the descriptions. More often than not they will be easy/lucky scrambles 

Here's a freebie: U2 F2 D' L2 R2 F2 R2 U' F2 D' F' D' L' D' U2 R2 F U F R' U


----------



## TheOneOnTheLeft (Mar 27, 2013)

Cheers for the tip. Just tried that scramble as my first full attempt, but it didn't go very well - only had 4 pieces right at the end, and one of them was already solved at the start. Oh well, the only way is up!


----------



## Mikel (Mar 27, 2013)

As a beginner you should be looking for scrambles that_ DO_ have these things so that you can practice them. Then they won't be such a burden. I never think to myself, oh man I have a flipped edge! I'm just like cool, lets flip this thang its easy. I think it would be hard to find definite scrambles for this because not everyone uses the same solving orientation.


----------



## redbeat0222 (Mar 29, 2013)

It's nice that you learned BLD. I'm still working on corner memo and edge memo + execution.


----------



## cubeswag96 (Apr 1, 2013)

I am slowly getting into blind solving and I actually find it relatively hard!


----------



## RageCuber (Dec 24, 2013)

cubeswag96 said:


> I am slowly getting into blind solving and I actually find it relatively hard!



Same, and i've never really had that much trouble learning 3x3 stuff


----------



## JaketheSnake (Dec 24, 2013)

Look at the Speffz scheme, it's really good. Then you only need to memorise 20 letters if using M2/R2 or m2 old pochmann


----------



## claud22 (Dec 26, 2013)

I really appreciate the kind of topics you post here.


----------



## CUB1NG N3TWORKK (Oct 29, 2015)

I am also having trouble with memo for corners and edges! It is probably one of the hardest things I have had to learn on 3x3!


----------



## SweetSolver (Oct 29, 2015)

CUB1NG N3TWORKK said:


> I am also having trouble with memo for corners and edges! It is probably one of the hardest things I have had to learn on 3x3!



What methods are you using for memo at the moment? If you're not already doing so, I highly recommend images and audio.


----------



## Roman (Oct 3, 2021)

Here is a collection of short scrambles with specified difficulty:

3BLD short scrambles

They best work for UF/UBR buffers if you scramble the cube in your BLD orientation, but the difficulty level doesn't change very much if your buffers are different or you scramble in different orientation.

List of scrambles in the document:

3BLD easy
3BLD harder
3BLD terrible
5BLD normal
5BLD harder
5BLD hard
... plus a lot more for practising specific geeky cases like 2e2e or LTCTs (when you twist a corner and solve a parity with one ZBLL algorithm).


----------



## Greycube (Oct 15, 2021)

Roman said:


> Here is a collection of short scrambles with specified difficulty:
> 
> 3BLD short scrambles
> 
> ...


Thank you Roman. As a noob to blind these scrambles are awesome, especially how you have grouped them. Well done on the effort. really enjoy working through them.


----------

